# Ear Mites!



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Hello Everyone,

Sorry this is so long! I'm venting!!

When I picked Rocky up 6+ weeks ago, I took him to the vet for his new puppy check up. He had ear mites! Not just a few ear mites, but a lot of ear mites.

The vets office cleaned his ears and put him on Revolution which is an ear mite medicine for cats. Applied like Advantage or Frontline. Per my Vet there isn't an ear mite medication for dogs because it is so rare?

I notified my breeder immediately, assuming they would want to know so they could have their dogs checked. I heard nothing back! In fact, they haven't replied to my last several e-mails. Transaction complete!

Rockys ears are not clearing up. So, today they used a stronger medication. We weren't home from the vets office 10 minutes and I could tell he was having a reaction. Back to the vets office we went and he's still there! 

I e-mailed my breeder again, this time I was a little more blunt. I received back a very *defensive* reply & an offer to pay the vet bills. I don't know, maybe I'm crazy, but a $2,000 puppy shouldn't come complete with ear mites!

What do you think? Has this happened to any of you?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

One of my guys also came home with ear mites, I think it was Lexi, I did call the breeder and she said that she didnt know whether her guys had anything or not, but would check. I paid for the vet visit and meds, but the first treatment worked for her. I didnt pay $2000 for my guys, I paid $1500. It is interesting that as much as I LOVE my breeder, she never offered to pay for anything like that! I know that once she had treatment, there were no more mites, and Lily was also treated just to avoid her getting them too. I hope Rocky is doing better!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi Cindy,
I am sorry you are still having this problem. I don't know anything about ears mites, I don't even know where they come from. I am glad the breeder finally got back to you. I wonder why she has not been avalable for you. Well, you have us! I am sure someone here know's something about these little critters. How's little Rudy doing with his infection?


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi Cindy,

Sorry to hear that you are having an ear mite problem. I haven't had any experience with ear mites in dogs or cats, so can't offer any adivce. I do think that you might want to check your other Hav (sorry can't think of his name), just to make sure.

I hope Rocky (and you) feel better,


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Laurie - Thank you for sharing! It's horrible to say this...I'm glad I'm not alone.  

Thanks Linda -I'm so happy I have you! You're the BEST! How's my Scudder? Rudy's ears are better - it looks like a chicken allergy. We're still eliminating different foods. I'll keep ya posted!

Yes Kara - they ARE contagious! YUK YUK YUK! We're watching Rudy closely. They do not clear up on their own. It must be treated. Just thinking of the poor dog he got them from, he/she must be miserable!

I'm going to call the vets office to see if I can pick him up today!


----------



## mary c (Oct 18, 2006)

he is adorable Cindy.
ear mites are less usual in dogs than cats, but dogs do get them, usually from cats >g<... but can get them from outdoor creatures but not easily.
it used to be a 2 - 3 month regimen to get rid of them a few times a week using a mitecide in the ear which irritated the ear, then you had to treat the earitation (grin).

there is a treatment now called acerexx (sp?) it is a once or twice (2 weeks apart) in the ear applciation (not approved for dogs yet, it is for cats, but most vets are prescribing it). Frontline, 2 drops in the ear is effective as well.
cleaning bedding etc., is important as they can reinfest themself.

what was the stronger med that the doctor used that he had a reaction to?

Mary


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Yes, I had a puppy come to me with earmites (2x actually). The breeder did not offer to pay for the vet visit or the earmite meds. :frusty:


----------



## ellasmom (May 6, 2007)

how did you know your dog had mites? what behavior was he/she exhibiting?


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi Mary,

Thank you for your advice & compliments! I've written down your recommendations and will ask my vet about them. Ear mites are not common in dogs in the NW. My vet was really surprised to see so many. Today, she used Milbemite otic solution for cats. I read the package which said safe for cats as young as 4 weeks, so I agreed we should try it since the Revolution didn't seem to help at all. We re-check in 2 weeks. 

Whose that doll Hav in your avatar! He's stunning!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi Ellas Mom,

He had a lot of "gunk" in his ear when I got him, so my vet checked it out and sure enough, mites. I watched them crawl around under her microscope. Yuk!

They will scratch at their ears a lot and you can see the brown waxy build up.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks Katie!
Do you remember how they were treated? How long it took to get them cleared up?


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Yes same symptoms...scratching at the ear alot, brown gunk and nasty smell. I thought it was an ear infection, nope!
The vet gave us Panomite, squeeze some in the ear once a day for 7 days. Seemed to do the trick!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Cindy,
Yucky! I know my parent's last golden used to get them all the time when my dad would take her hiking in the woods. They would get so bad and drive her crazy. She hated to have her ears messed with after that. I remember the vet saying to keep treating after the dog acted like the ear mites were gone because of eggs or something. So it may have been the first time not treated long enough? How frustrating to go thru with a new pup though.

I found this by doing some google work though:

http://www.ehow.com/how_3794_treat-ear-mites.html

Hugs,
Amanda & Dora


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks Amanda! You're a quick researcher! I'm at Step 6. )
When I picked him up tonight, I went to look in his ear and he was shaking his head as if to say "No, I don't think so. Enough!"


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Cindy,
Poor little guy and poor you. You may want to do a special treat and maybe sometimes just touch his ears and not do anything and treat so that way he doesn't associate you touching his ears with pain. I hope he gets over this quickly and for good!

Amanda


----------

